

iOS: Using Keychain to Get a Persistent, Cross-Install Device Identifier - dicapriol
https://blog.lqd.io/persistent-device-unique-identifier-ios-keychain/

======
spotman
This is cool. I have been through the pain of removing UDID from a large
production application.

So on the surface this seems like a great idea. Has anyone read the decisions
surrounding apple's desire for people to not use a UDID? I'm curious, if this
is 100% within the OK zone, where one could depend on it?

~~~
jasoares
I don't see any reason why Apple wouldn't allow you to rely on some id that
only makes sense for your use case and can't be used in any malicious intent.
Also see my reply to therealidiot.

------
therealidiot
Assuming Apple did indeed remove the previous identifiers to curb tracking,
this seems like trying to do something that Apple has tried to disallow...

Perhaps it's not quite as it seems, I don't even know.

~~~
miguelcma
I would say that this approach is 100% allowed by Apple, as it doesn't allow
device tracking between different apps (specially if you skip the IFA step).
That was the main concern of Apple, that lead to disallow developers from
accessing UUDID, mainly because it allowed advertising services to cross usage
data between different apps.

Using Keychain to store your UID just ensures you don't lose _your_ UID, not a
system-wide UID.

